
ICFP Programming Contest 2019 - Jtsummers
https://icfpcontest2019.github.io/
======
cjbarnes
Good lord - these ICFP puzzles are not fun anymore. Look at the length of the
spec and problem description. I already do this everyday - it's called work. A
good puzzle should fit on a single piece of paper. The challenge should be
solving it in a novel or optimal way, not slogging through a litany of boring
requirements.

~~~
teraflop
I don't mind this style of puzzle so much, I'm just disappointed that it seems
to be essentially a rehash of last year's problem, except in 2D instead of 3D.

------
swolchok
I personally don't care for the navigation/optimization problem style of
challenge that ICFP usually does, but I still check the problem yearly to see
if it's back to being in the style of the 2006 ICFP
([http://www.boundvariable.org/](http://www.boundvariable.org/)). (This year
is not.)

~~~
abecedarius
It'd be really nice to see a site collecting all the problem descriptions over
the years. That doesn't exist, does it?

~~~
Jtsummers
[https://www.icfpconference.org/contest.html](https://www.icfpconference.org/contest.html)

Contains a list of links to all the competitions. I don't have time to check
at present, but some may be dead links.

~~~
abecedarius
Thanks! (The logical place, _cough_.)

------
sampo
Nordic countries are pretty much excluded from being able to participate,
because Midsummer weekend is a big holiday here. Like if you placed this on
Thanksgiving, most Americans would be excluded.

~~~
enriquto
what you say? holidays are precisely the best time to do this stuff! You let
the kids to the grandparents and get your hands dirty with code all day,

~~~
pjmlp
Hollidays are exactly to profit from being away from work.

~~~
enriquto
I agree! Thus holidays are the appropriate time to participate in non-
remunerated intellectual contests! Have you seen the actual prize of this
contest? You earn _bragging rights_ , where the judges endorse publicly your
choice of programming language.

In fact, participating on this contest during your work time would require you
to ask for holiday time anyway,

~~~
pjmlp
Being away from work means exactly that, not coding and enjoying family and
friends, life is too short to spend seating in front of a computer screen.

Many jobs do offer taking place into such events as part of the education
plan, no need for holiday time.

